# Oil leak valve cover



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Right rear. Forgive me but are you referencing that location as if you are in the drivers seat or in the front of the car looking at the engine?

As far as warranty, you could try, but my guess is that they will fault you for improper installation. I'm a bit cynical about stuff like that sorry  Worth a shot though!

As far as fixing the crack? I can't comment on that as I wouldn't know.


----------



## billyg (Dec 30, 2016)

Sitting in the drivers seat 
thanks for the reply


----------



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

billyg said:


> Hi been fighting this for 3 days
> replaced the valve cover due to a bad PCV valve.
> I have an oil leak on the right rear corner of the cover only while driving
> I finally found a small crack by a bolt hole where i believe it is leaking from
> ...


Interesting I'm leaking from the exact same spot. Going to replace valve cover soon, hopefully I don't run into all the troubles I'm finding on cruzetalk


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Its any easy job, but people generally mess up two things. First, they think torque wrenches aren't needed. And, second the gasket flops out of the groove during installation.


----------



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> Its any easy job, but people generally mess up two things. First, they think torque wrenches aren't needed. And, second the gasket flops out of the groove during installation.


That explains why one of my bolts was snapped off inside my valve cover when I bought the car lmao.
The spot where that bolt is missing (it fell out over time. originally I tried unscrewing it out, it just spun and spun but never out)
That spot is pulling air in, is that normal? I'm thinking of adding a catch can to my car soon and I want to make sure I do it right as well as I want to get my pcv system in order before adding the can


----------

